# Knockoff Burris P.E.P.R. scope mounts?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I sure do love the PEPR mounts, but found this one while browsing ebay today. $50-$60 cheaper and looks nearly identical. Anyone tried one of these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Rifle-Tactical-1-One-Inch-AR-PEPR-Scope-Mount-With-Picatinny-Top-Rings-/130752784169?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e71792729


----------



## krubbor (Sep 1, 2012)

Now you show me this after I paid $70.00 dollars for mine.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like it would work just fine Chris. Biggest thing with all of them is proper alignment. Even the high dollar stuff isn't always perfect.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 I bet it holds up just fine.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Let us know how it works for you. I didn't spend much less than that on the CAA mount with only one bolt


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Good find!


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

It's been a month, how is it working for you?


----------

